# Annual Oregon Classic/ Antique Bicycle Swap Meet!!!



## JimScott (Jul 19, 2019)

This is our first year at this new location caused by the untimely, and sad passing of Alan Schurman, owner of the "Iron Ranch", a multi million dollar private museum and property located in SW Washington. Alan even hosted the crew of Pickers a hand full of years ago.  
We hope to see you there!


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2019)

JimScott said:


> This is our first year at this new location caused by the untimely, and sad passing of Alan Schurman, owner of the "Iron Ranch", a multi million dollar private museum and property located in SW Washington. Alan even hosted the crew of Pickers a hand full of years ago.
> We hope to see you there!
> 
> View attachment 1032737



I'll be there with a big stack of the book "The many faces of Schwinn". Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## JimScott (Jul 19, 2019)

This annual summer Oregon swap meet, along with the folks who hold the annual spring Washington swap meet, have been holding annual swap meets since the 1980's... Steve Dunn and Ron Summer are very cool-old school bicycle people, we could ask for better networking hosts.


----------



## JimScott (Jul 19, 2019)

We couldnt as for better! Darn spell check, sorry about that. They are very good bike people.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm looking forward to it. So close to home.


----------



## JRE (Jul 24, 2019)

Yep a 15 minute drive for me. I'll be there swapping


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 24, 2019)

JimScott said:


> We couldnt as for better! Darn spell check, sorry about that. They are very good bike people.



Hahaha I was wondering if that was what you meant.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 29, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I'll be there with a big stack of the book "The many faces of Schwinn"




Hey Barry ,    Guess we'll finally meet !     I'll be there as well .   ( Mark )    Redline1968    just told me about it .    Looking forward to all the Fun  !


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 29, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Hey Barry ,    Guess we'll finally meet !     I'll be there as well .   ( Mark )    Redline1968    just told me about it .    Looking forward to all the Fun  !



Cool! I'll look forward to meeting you as well. I can't wait! I've been in hibernation for years and haven't been to many swap meets. Barry

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 1, 2019)

This swap has all the wrappings of a GRAND daze in the world of bicycles...eh!..........i'm already packed up ........


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 9, 2019)

I sent texts to the two fellows on the poster telling them I'd like to rent a spot. 
I'm excited, I picked up the "The Many Faces of Schwinn" books today.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 17, 2019)

I’ll be there! Can’t wait.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 21, 2019)

Me and Pam got our hotel and cash stash ready. Thanks for stepping up and keeping it going. Can't wait !


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 21, 2019)

We reserved our hotel this morning, I can't wait either!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 22, 2019)

JimScott said:


> This is our first year at this new location caused by the untimely, and sad passing of Alan Schurman, owner of the "Iron Ranch", a multi million dollar private museum and property located in SW Washington. Alan even hosted the crew of Pickers a hand full of years ago.
> We hope to see you there!




Steve Dunn filled me in on the details, I'll be heading south with a trailer full of pre and postwar bikes and parts see you on Friday the 13th!  Tim


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 23, 2019)

It will be nice to see you there Tim. Does it sound like many people will be there on Friday? I was just thinking of showing up early Saturday, it's less than 5 miles from my house.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 23, 2019)

Shawn Michael said:


> It will be nice to see you there Tim. Does it sound like many people will be there on Friday? I was just thinking of showing up early Saturday, it's less than 5 miles from my house.



I'd also be curious about Friday? Thanks, Barry


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 28, 2019)

Shawn Michael said:


> It will be nice to see you there Tim. Does it sound like many people will be there on Friday? I was just thinking of showing up early Saturday, it's less than 5 miles from my house.





barnyguey said:


> I'd also be curious about Friday? Thanks, Barry



If it's anything like the the Iron Ranch swaps, there will be plenty of activity before noon on Friday with the actual swap in full on Saturday. Plus the Friday night party with the Oregon crazies is a lot of fun!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 28, 2019)

Tim the Skid said:


> If it's anything like the the Iron Ranch swaps, there will be plenty of activity before noon on Friday with the actual swap in full on Saturday. Plus the Friday night party with the Oregon crazies is a lot of fun!



Cool, I'm pretty stinking excited! I look forward to meeting everyone.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------

